# Raftopia Expo and Spring Sale



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have received 18 used boats in today. We are expecting at least 40. Lots of great deals on new products as well.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

DRE is awesome! I just bought a new Paco and Carol was a huge help! Thanks for being the best raft shop in Colorado!


----------



## WindInTheWillows (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure that I'll be able to make the event in person. Will the sale prices be available for online purchases?


----------

